# Best satellite/internet provider



## jodevizes (Feb 26, 2015)

Does anybody know the best satellite/internet provider? I am in the Athens area.


----------



## cretanhunter (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello, I live on Crete and use Cosmote as my ISP via satellite; the transmissions originate from Athens region so you should get a better service than me and it's ok here for the most part.


----------



## jodevizes (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you for that. I heard that Germanos is quite good.


----------



## cretanhunter (Feb 26, 2016)

glad to be of help. Yes., I find Germanos is a very helpful especially with Cosmote matters.


----------

